

Online Shoppers Are Rooting for the Little Guy - Not Amazon - liuwei6
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/16/business/some-shoppers-rebel-against-giant-web-retailers.html

======
res0nat0r
Unfortunately I think this will only always be a small percentage of shoppers.
The lowest overall price + convenience trumps all for most people. This is why
WalMart is so big, low prices. It is a great thing to support local
businesses, but I think for the majority of online shoppers unless they can
beat or match the price + convenience + speed of large online retailers they
are not going to be looked at as a viable alternative.

